# 04 GTO Steering Rack



## ksowder (Jan 25, 2008)

My mechanic is telling me my steering rack is going bad at 22k and he can't do a full alignment without it. Is that true? I took it in for tires since they were wearing unevenly, especially the rears.  The inner halves were bald! I've only had it month and knew I was going to replace them, just didn't think the full steering rack, (which is on backorder) would need it too. I was expecting a tie rod at most. Anyway, are the stock steering racks that week? Is it true a full allignment can't be done without it?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ksowder said:


> My mechanic is telling me my steering rack is going bad at 22k and he can't do a full alignment without it. Is that true? I took it in for tires since they were wearing unevenly, especially the rears.  The inner halves were bald! I've only had it month and knew I was going to replace them, just didn't think the full steering rack, (which is on backorder) would need it too. I was expecting a tie rod at most. Anyway, are the stock steering racks that week? Is it true a full allignment can't be done without it?


Welcome to the forum....

I don't know of anyone who needed their s.r replaced. If the s.r. is defective you are seeing what can happen and if you align the front with a defective rack the rack will still wonder off calibration. 

When I purchased my wifes 04' Grand-AM new.......that cars steering rack needed replaced as well. There were noises coming from it and it couldn't hold an alignment. I know what you are going through.


----------



## ksowder (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. Since the part is on backorder, I ordered the eXtreme rack from a pedders dealer. Hopefuly this one will last a little longer! :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ksowder said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Since the part is on backorder, I ordered the eXtreme rack from a pedders dealer. Hopefuly this one will last a little longer! :cheers


My service adviser informed me.... GTO parts are getting harder and harder to come by. He cited an example of a GTO in the shop awaiting a part which would take some time to get but didn't identify. He tells me GM has ok'd after market parts and GM would honor those parts under warranty.

Maybe you can check and see if you can perhaps get a deal on the pedders? Just thought I'd pass that tid bit on.......


----------



## ksowder (Jan 25, 2008)

tid bits are always welcome!


----------



## mdgto04 (Jan 3, 2005)

My rack was just replaced thanks to Frank at rocksandracingllc.com with a pedders under warranty. Frank informed me that the gm racks were on backorder for 10-12 weeks and my dealer ok'd the installation of pedders.


----------

